# The Wicked West Ghost Town is gearing up for 2012



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes its that time again... I wanted to post a couple photos and fun videos from our 2011 haunt. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Can't believe you never received any comments. This thread needs to be saved as a sticky at the top. You have to have one of the best home haunts on here, and it looks like you did it pretty quickly too.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

WOW that awesome!!! Wheres My boots I am on the way. Too cool i love it all


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, that is what I call AMAZING!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

wow, thats great!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh my gosh! That is incredible! The budget for that must be insane and hiring people...wow. No wonder you need sponsors (I browsed the site). Is there any way you could get videos of a walk through/tour of your amazingly scary haunt? It'd be neat to see all the elements.

But anyways, great job!


----------



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

sneakykid said:


> Oh my gosh! That is incredible! The budget for that must be insane and hiring people...wow. No wonder you need sponsors (I browsed the site). Is there any way you could get videos of a walk through/tour of your amazingly scary haunt? It'd be neat to see all the elements.
> 
> But anyways, great job!



Hello sneakkid...
First off thank you... We don't hire in the sense of paying people, we bring on volunteers and yes the sponsors really help... Yes this year I am going to try to get a good walk through. Its difficult do to the fact that the maze is such tight quarters and we have so much stuff is hanging in front of you making it hard to see whats coming. We try to make it as difficult as possible but still keep the flow moving forward so we don't get traffic jams and all the wile keeping it a safe environment. we are going to try some Go Pro video cameras this year during the day to see if that will get a good tour of what we got.

Just found this video it has us fallowing 2 different sets of girls in the maze... Its night vision so most of the good stuff cant be seen or heard.


----------



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/announcements-press-releases/119327-2012-american-home-haunt-contest.html

Hey all in case you didn't catch this already. Its the 2012 American Home Haunt Contest


----------

